# Frozen blastocysts advice



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anybody knows anything about the success rates using frozen blastocyts?

I've basically have 6 failed isci treatments and my cousin has offered me her frozen blastocyst embryos if I want them?

It's a bit of a strange situation and a lot to get our heads round but am thinking that any way I can have a baby is better than no way at all?

Does anyone have any experience of using frozen blasts.

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks
Ruby x


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

im sorry i dont have any real help only what iv read on here and what my doc says if you look through the book from the hsfo board there is a reasonable amount of succses what grade eggs are they this is important but it looks like if they survive the thaw then your in for a fighting chance and thats what we need isnt it im of the same opinion as you so long as i end up with a child i dont care im using my friends eggs this time round and i now i will love it (or them) no mater what it will grow inside of you and what more could you want hope all goes well for you keep your chin up you never now


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Ruby,

Sorry to hear you have had so many failed treatments but it is great that you have a chance to use your cousin's embryos. I agree with you that the most important thing is to have a baby no matter how you go about it.

I had ICSI in 2002 and my 10 embryos were taken to blast stage and then all frozen. All were top grade embryos. We had to abandon the transfer due to slight overstimulation. 2 months later, I had a medicated FET and got a BFP! My baby boy was born in Dec 03. This year, I have had more FETs for baby #2 and have so far not been successful but I'm certain that it will work again.

One of the really great things about using frozen blasts is that no embryos get wasted because they thaw them on the day of the transfer. So if they thaw one and it doesn't survive, there is still time to thaw another before you have the transfer. With younger embryos, they are thawed a couple of days before the transfer (depending on their age) and if they don't survive the thaw, it is too late to thaw more. Therefore, more will be taken out of the freezer than you need to minimise this risk.

Hope all of this makes sense! Very best of luck. I really hope it all works out for you.

_Cinderella_


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

my Dr said the success rate with frozen blast was very similar to the success rate with a fresh embie that is not a blast, if that makes sense. That's why he recommended that I use my frozen blasts before trying a fresh cycle - because you're not guarunteed to get blasts with a fresh cycle, even if you got them last time.

good luck!


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Ruby,

Just popped on to habe a browse and noticed your post.  Oh hon, I am so happy your cousin has donated her embryos.  I was told frozen cycles are about 10% less effective than fresh cycles but blasts are another matter altogether as they have climbed another hurdle.

You so deserve to be preggers and if this is the path you follow I wish you every success.

Also got a BFN again - that wicked witch came early as before.

Good luck Ruby.

Love
Tracy


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello,
I'm so sorry about your failed cycles but it is great news about your cousin.  You must come from a lovely family.

I just wanted to say that I had 2 frozen blastocysts put back and I am now pregnant with twins, so I am a believer!

Wishing you all the luck in the world, Tiggy


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

thanks so much for all your replies and tiggy - big congrats on your twins & hoping you have a very happy & healthy pregnancy, well done.

we are having a follow up at our clinic at the end of august so will wait to see what they have to say before making any decisions.

it's a really big thing using donated embryos from a family member but i know also that i'm very lucky to have been given the chance too- am also aware that our clinic may not recommend us carrying on with treatment after 6 failed attempts and that they may suggest the donated blastocyst embies as our best option.

so we will see what happens.
hope you are all ok,
love ruby xx


----------

